# Visa



## omobana (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have a valid Business Visa to Saudi. How easy is it to get a job with this? Or it doesnt really make a difference.


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

How did you get a business visa? Arent they issued for a given Business there? In my experience (3 jobs there, total 9 years), each job, once offered and accepted, the employer organized the visa and sent me details, I send passport to embassy with that data, they apply visa.
jrp


----------



## omobana (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes it is for a job but when the job ends, the visa would still be valid for some months. So I want to know if this can give me an edge to search/find a job


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

omobana said:


> Yes it is for a job but when the job ends, the visa would still be valid for some months. So I want to know if this can give me an edge to search/find a job




No it wont give you an edge.. each visa is sponsored so a new job means a new sponsor the only advantage is that you are already in Saudi and available for an interview however be aware they might not then offer you an expat package


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

And the original Visa sponsor usually needs to approve a transfer of sponsorship, and if they dont....thats it. Also most Visas are only good for one entry, and maybe one exit - multiple exit/re-entry visas require a fair bit of influence to obtain. 
jrp


----------

